# Old Playmobil plastic still as safe?



## isaoma (Dec 6, 2006)

My SIL has some old playmobil sets from the 90's that she offered to give dd. We are generally a plastic free family, the few plastic toys that she has (legos playmobil) are the safer plastic with no vinyl or BPA. I was wondering if anyone knows if the old playmobil sets are as safe? I just don't know if Europe changed the regulations for toy safety since the 1990s - I assume they did, but don't know how that effected the old playmobil toys.


----------



## Super_mommy (Nov 13, 2009)

Playmobil Plastic are considered safe if it has LGA's seal on it..


----------

